# Nice Kodak-Sierra Nevada team Merckx on ebay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Some people love the color, some hate it, but I can't imagine too many of these will come up for sale as I'm not aware that these colors were ever available outside of the team. 

Typical "I don't know the seller, etc." disclaimer applies.....maybe this will fit someone with the according budget. :thumbsup: 

Plus, you get a SRAM gruppo!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Pre...5QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

And it's too bad this one only ships to Germany. Somehow I think the bidding would be higher if it was in the States.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60031534834&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Some people love the color, some hate it, but I can't imagine too many of these will come up for sale as I'm not aware that these colors were ever available outside of the team.
> 
> Typical "I don't know the seller, etc." disclaimer applies.....maybe this will fit someone with the according budget. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



As I read it this bike did not sell since the reserve price of $1125 was not met.

I think the seller of this one is a bit optimistic, look at the starting and buy it now prices

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eddy-Merckx-Prem...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I think it may prove a hard sell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> As I read it this bike did not sell since the reserve price of $1125 was not met.
> 
> I think the seller of this one is a bit optimistic, look at the starting and buy it now prices
> 
> ...


In fact it did not sell - re-listed still with the same starting price - .......................


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

the bike looks delicious


----------

